# Dr Colourchip Review



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I've a Black 2012 Beetle that had a lot of stone chips when I bought it ... but then it was the cheapest latest shape I could find and afford 

I cover probably 1500+ miles each month so it won't get any better ... the milage I cover made me think that a front end respray really wasn't economical so I looked for alternatives.

Dr Colourchip seemed to come out the best of, if I'm honest, a poor lot ... it is available from here www.drcolourchip.co.uk.

Now as the car had a lot of light rash to the front bonnet and some bigger / deeper chips to the bottom of the bumper / front of rear wings etc etc I decided to get the largest kit with the magic squeegee included !

So parted with £75.00 and this arrived

Actually read the instructions which condensed down are:

1. Apply to side of chip

2. Smear over chip with thumb or squeegee

3.Leave between 2-60 mins ... I left it about 20

4. Remove residue with soaked supplied cloth using and buff with microfibre



















So the bonnet rash

Before










During










After










As I started to remove the excess I did have a slight panic as it does take some real allow grease to remove... not at all the impression the site implies and I found soaking the area slightly and then going back to it helped ... but it isn't easy

Yep ... it isn't your eyes ... not a lot of difference to the fine / shallow chips and TBH I don't think it was me ...... you can't help pull out the paint whilst removing the surrounding excess with the solution / cloth after application ...

Now where it did work very well was on larger deeper chips ... these seemed to be able to hold the paint during the excess removal process

The bottom corners of the front bumper had some quite bad areas and the process covered these










_A word of caution ... I used very little paint overall for the whole car BUT did use quite a bit of the removal solution ... so if I were buying again I'd choose a smaller kit but get extra removal solution._

Would I use it again ...

For the job I really wanted it ... the bonnet .. no it was pretty useless
For other chips around the car then it was OK .. would normal touch up paint and a ****tail stick have done the same ? probably not without wet sanding etc etc

So Like I said buy a small paint size but extra removal solution and recognise it needs a "proper" chip to fill

OR

Put the cost towards having the panel painted


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

I bought one of those. Load of Rubbish. I got my money back.


----------



## Hacker (Mar 18, 2011)

I used this on my last car and found it was pretty good dealing with road rash but after some experimenting it was clear the optimal time to leave it to dwell was about 3-4 minutes otherwise it was a pig to remove (as you found out). Funnily enough, it was the bigger chips that proved more problematic as it always ended up just looking like a blob of paint had been stuck in there even with multiple small applications.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I used the Chipex kit on a grey BMW 1 series a few years ago which is the same as the kit you used. The car was covered in chips on the front bumper and no matter how long i waited for it to dry after following the instructions it never looked as good as in the videos 
That ( i think) was around £60 wasted


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Hacker said:


> I used this on my last car and found it was pretty good dealing with road rash but after some experimenting it was clear the optimal time to leave it to dwell was about 3-4 minutes otherwise it was a pig to remove (as you found out). Funnily enough, it was the bigger chips that proved more problematic as it always ended up just looking like a blob of paint had been stuck in there even with multiple small applications.


I may try again then Colin ... nothing to loose as I have loads left but TBH I suspect I'll be just getting the bonnet painted ... the beetle is shaped that it will always suffer I suspect


----------

